# You have been good to me, Czech Republic. Until next time



## duffy.sc

Dobrý den,

How do you say this in Czech: “You have been good to me, Czech Republic. Until next time/see you soon?”

This is for a picture caption.

Děkuji!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi duffy.sc, no natives responding, so what you're reading now is from a non-native (but living here for many years). You haven't made your own attempt so it's not clear how much Czech you know, and therefore at what level I should pitch the response.

When referring to a person or thing that is grammatically feminine (like  "Česká republika"), ""You have been good to me" is "byla jsi na mě hodná". To my ear this sounds a little odd as a republic cannot actively exhibit any form of behaviour (as in "be good to" someone), however I am happy to be corrected if a native speaker finds this natural enough in this context. 

I understand your intended sense as something like "I enjoyed it here", "I had a good time here", "I liked being here".  For "Czech Republic" - the formal name, I think I would use the informal "Česko" as Czech Republic in the vocative case sounds unusual or "high literary style" to me and the formal name seems out of place in an idiomatically phrased picture caption.

So for a picture caption I'd suggest: _Ahoj Česko! Bylo mi tu prima/fajn. Těším se __zase __na shledanou _(= next time) or _Těším se __brzy__ na shledanou _(= soon).  _Prima_ or _fajn_ are colloquial. More formally, you can say _dobře._


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, duffy.sc. Enquiring Mind is right in terms of "byla jsi na mě hodná" - you can't say that in this context, that doesn't make any sense. His proposal _Ahoj Česko! Bylo mi tu prima/fajn. Těším se zase na shledanou _(= next time) or _Těším se brzy na shledanou _(= soon) sounds good to me - if your context fits with this: "I understand your intended sense as something like "I enjoyed it here", "I had a good time here", "I liked being here", you can happily use it.


----------



## duffy.sc

Ahoj!

I do not speak Czech, unfortunately, but am trying to learn a little bit. I just know the very basics right now... HA!

Both of you are correct in that I am trying to express that I really enjoyed my time in Czechia and hope to return very soon. It is very close to my heart. 

Thank you for the translation help. If you have any suggestions or know of other resources to learn Czech, please let me know. 

Na shledanou.


----------

